# breasts 2ww/overheating!!!



## silverbream (Feb 10, 2008)

Dear all, my breasts feel really quite unpleasant at the moment, like huge heavy sacks of lead and as for the nipples...ouch!!! Is this the progesterone? Of course i'm trying not to get my hopes up.

i am day 6 of 2ww; no bleed as far as i can tell. At home going stir crazy, want to re-organise my house but realise that it will involve too much heavy lifting, missing girlfriend but not wanting to see her either as if we have another teary dreary four hour chat it will just rattle me hugely., and wondering if a trip to ikea would be a bit to stressful. Feeling very OVERHEATED!!! Any ideas on how to calm down?
Best wishes

silver


----------



## nickster (Jul 6, 2007)

Keeping my fingers crossed for you *Silver *   

You must be going stir-crazy, but try to be patient - only a few more days and you'll know for sure! I tried to learn not to read anything into apparent 'symptoms' during my 2ww's, but it's easy to say...

I guess a trip to ikea would be stressful, but at least it would be a distraction (you're less likely to feel up your boobs in the aisles!!! ) And how about going for a swim to cool yourself down?!

Nickyx


----------

